# Topics > Smart home > Smart doors, smart locks, smart bells >  Premis, touchscreen smart lock, Kwikset, Lake Forest, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Kwikset

Home page - kwikset.com/premis

----------


## Airicist

Premis smart lock unboxing video

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> Watch as the Premis Smart Lock by Kwikset is opened and see what's inside the box.

----------


## Airicist

Premis smart lock 

Published on Jan 23, 2017

----------

